# Snowblower for sale



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Ariens snowblower. Runs great needs battery if you want to use the key start. If not, one pull on the rope does it. $350.00.
PM me.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Moving to a warmer dryer climate?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes I am


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

What model is it?


----------

